# Super Nazi ?



## Soren (Feb 19, 2008)

Stumpled upon this while surfing Youtube. Hehe, looks like its from some scifi nazi wonder weapon movie. Anyone know what movie it is ? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vhwRBwUn-A_


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

hellboy maybe? THat the guy from it but i dont know


----------



## Soren (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you seen it ? Is it any good ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes I have watched it, it is interesting movie though. It kinda goes on and on. Overall, I thought it was a 4/5 star movie.


----------



## Soren (Feb 19, 2008)

Well that sounds promising. I might go rent it this weekend.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, tell me what you think.


----------



## magnocain (Feb 19, 2008)

O ya... I think that I remember that movie (by the way I'm pretty sure that was mashed up clips).
I think that I saw the first half-hour on a Sci-Fi channel special...


----------



## Trebor (Feb 19, 2008)

aye. I seen the movie a billion times and I know the name: Kroenen. yeah that dude's from the movie Hellboy.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yup definitly hellboy. the guy was a doctor in germany that performed surgury upon himself to make him stronger, basically made him self into a robot


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hellboy. Had zero expectations. And fell in love with it. Hellboy rocks. You just gotta love Satan's son who fighting for good and using such profane language like "Awwwh, crap!"

Classic movie. Can't believe it didn't do better.


----------



## Soren (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok just saw it. 

And I agree, I was VERY positively surprised by how good it was. A very good movie. 

I must say I'm pretty darn impressed with the blade work of Hr. Karl Ruprecht Krönen! I can just watch those scenes over and over again marvelling at those moves! Think of the coordination skill demanded to be capable of that  !

Matt,

Did it do badly in theatres ?


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea it didnt last very long i thought it was great bought the dvd and watch it all the time


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Soren said:


> Matt,
> 
> Did it do badly in theatres ?



I suspect that it made money, but am suprised that it wasn't a block buster. But then again, I liked The Rocketeer.


----------

